# Razorback mouse...



## jammerz4life (Dec 26, 2005)

anyone know the signifagence of the razorback mouse? I hear all this hype about it...whould it make my gameing experience better?


----------



## Rambo (Dec 26, 2005)

jammerz4life said:
			
		

> anyone know the signifagence of the razorback mouse? I hear all this hype about it...whould it make my gameing experience better?



I think it may have something to do with the DPI...


----------

